# Kanehiro AS (Hiromoto wa-equivalent)?



## Cadillac J (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard of, used, or seen one of these in person?

Just saw them on CKTG site as I didn't recognize the name, yet they aren't in the new arrivals section. They basically describe themselves as being wa-handled versions similar to Hiromoto AS knives.

I remember a while back on the other forum, we had around 60+ people that were in for a wa-handled 270 Hiromoto AS to give them a business case to build some more with guaranteed demand, but they still would not do it...wondering if these would be a nice alternative (although looks like 240 gyuto is the largest size right now).






http://www.**************.com/kanehiro.html

*Kanehiro Knives*
_We have been searching for a blacksmith or small company to make a wa-handled equivalent of the popular Hiromoto knives. Kanehiro knives are offering just such a knife and we're happy to add their knives to our site. These knives feature aogami super steel (also called blue paper #2 super) on the core and the knife is then clad with stainless stainless steel to protect most of the knife from reacting with acids or moisture. These knives will only oxidize right along the edge. Knife sharpeners love aogami super steel because it takes an acute edge and holds it. The knives have high hardness of HRC 62-63. Hiroshi Kato (second generation) runs a small blacksmith shop in Takefu Village along with 2 others. The blade engraving in Kanji means "Echizen" and "Made by Kintaro". Kintaro is the late smith (first generation), Mr. Kintaro Kato._


----------



## tk59 (May 9, 2011)

Good question. Sounds like someone needs to take the plunge. :evilgrin:


----------



## Cadillac J (May 9, 2011)

I agree 100%! Can't be me, as I don't have a need for anything new for a while...

Someone who has/had a Hiromoto AS, please give one of these a try and let us know how it compares.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2011)

I wonder how it'll look etched? :EDance2:


----------



## tk59 (May 9, 2011)

you mean thinned and etched... :dancecool:


----------



## 99Limited (May 9, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I wonder how it'll look etched? :EDance2:



You are a bad man. vg:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2011)

:biggrin2:


----------



## bikehunter (May 9, 2011)

The first question that pops into my mind ....is it the fact that this clearly appears to be a more hand made knife...or the wa handle which makes it worth (in 210 and 240) $100 better ... over the Hiromoto? If I was looking for a wa handle alternative for the Hiromoto, I think I'd have been looking for something a little closer in price. Doesn't appear to be an "equivalent" to me. Shrug


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 9, 2011)

And whoever takes the plunge first should have it shipped directly to Dave for the thinning and etching....


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 10, 2011)

It seems to be advertised as a Wa handled Hiromoto, but it in actuality it appears to just be a clad knife with a wa handle and a Aogami Super core. It is made by a different factory, it doesn't look like the grind or profile was copied that closely. The only thing it appears to have in common with the Hiros is the AS core. Has about as much in common with Takedas.

I like Mark, have bought from Mark, and will buy from Mark again. But I don't think we need generic versions of every hard-to-find Japanese knife out there.


----------



## rockbox (May 10, 2011)

^^^ 

How many stainless clad AS knives are there on the market. This knife definitely has it's niche.


----------



## tk59 (May 10, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> It seems to be advertised as a Wa handled Hiromoto, but it in actuality it appears to just be a clad knife with a wa handle and a Aogami Super core. It is made by a different factory, it doesn't look like the grind or profile was copied that closely. The only thing it appears to have in common with the Hiros is the AS core. Has about as much in common with Takedas.
> 
> I like Mark, have bought from Mark, and will buy from Mark again. But I don't think we need generic versions of every hard-to-find Japanese knife out there.


 
imo, stainless clad is a big difference from iron clad. there aren't a whole lot of stainless clad carbon steel cores and i think it's a nice choice to have.

oops. sorry, Rock. didn't realize there was a second page...


----------



## Seb (May 10, 2011)

I am very interested in these and was going to get one but then I remembered that first I wanna get a Masamoto KS, Gesshin Ginga, Ashi chuka and maybe a bunch of other stuff so this is going to have to wait. :wink:

And, yes, I am jonesing badly for knives right now. :jumpy::jumpy::jumpy:


----------



## apicius9 (May 10, 2011)

Addicts, I am surrounded by addicts... 

Stefan


----------



## Cadillac J (May 10, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> It seems to be advertised as a Wa handled Hiromoto, but it in actuality it appears to just be a clad knife with a wa handle and a Aogami Super core. It is made by a different factory, it doesn't look like the grind or profile was copied that closely.. But I don't think we need generic versions of every hard-to-find Japanese knife out there.





bikehunter said:


> Doesn't appear to be an "equivalent" to me. Shrug




Both of these comments seem a little strange/funny to me. 

The exact reason people covet Hiromoto so much is because it has an AS core cladded in stainless, and they are a bargain at their price point...the defining characteristic has never been the profile or grind. Also, it is really hard to judge the geometry from just a profile shot (it looks as if it might taper heavily the last 1/3 to the edge, so who knows, it could even have better geometry than a Hiro)

I'm not defending these new knives at all, as I have no feelings towards them and they aren't something I personally am interested in...however, I just don't see how you can say they aren't wa-handled alternatives to a Hiromoto, considering the main reason people purchase a Hiromoto is for the AS/stainless combo...which these knives have. Even the exposed carbon edge has a similar lamination line styling. 

There was previously a large demand for wa-handled knives that had an AS core surrounded by stainless(Hiromoto), yet they would not make them. These are now trying to fill that niche, albeit at a higher price point...I guess I'm just not understanding the comments about them being so different that they wouldn't fill this void.


Seb - what took you so long to come over here? Glad to see you.


----------



## Silas (May 15, 2011)

I guess I must be one of the lucky ones who got a Hiromoto WA AS knife from Korin. It's a 270 Suji and I've only used it a handful of times cutting roasts. I don't believe I've ever sharpened it. 

My records say I bought it in January of 2010 for $187 shipped.

It is a beauty and super sharp. I COULD use a matching gyuto!

However, funds are a tad tight now. And I'll wait for someone to review the "look-a-like!"


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

I'm just saying this, because I finally bit and ordered one...Murray Carter's SFGZ line would compare to this line (petty, especially) and from what I've read/ heard the Carter is a pure performer.
I guess I chose tried and true!


----------

